# Best Route To Yellowstone From Atlanta And Fun Stops.



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone done this trip? I'm planning for next summer and was wondering what you guys thought about the trip. Especially places/things to do along the way. we'll have two weeks to go but that will have to include the trip out and the trip back. Thanks in advance.

Marc.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

While none originate from Atlanta, there are several threads with a Yellowstone theme in the Campgrounds info area. It will be a good place to start while waiting for more specific ideas on your exact route

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=8

John


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It seems that Yellowstone is very popular this summer for Outbackers. Starting in June at least every week an outbacker is in or around Yellowstone. We're going to be at the Yellowstone KOA June 30 through July 5 th.

Happy Camping!

Steve


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I just read about this website - it "allows roadtrippers to pinpoint unique low-cost or free attractions along their routes". I haven't used it yet though, so don't know how good it is.

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/

I do have one recommendation for you ... Last summer, during our Yellowstone road trip, we went into the town of Jackson to go on a raft ride. We've never gone before. It was definitely a highlight of our trip! We went on the 4:30pm whitewater ride with "free Riverside steak dinner" (everyone raved about the food!). I'm sure all their guides are great, but our guide, Bullet, made the experience for us! He's the head guide who's been there for years and was informative, lively and entertaining. The experience - all the rapids - was amazing! Here's the company we used: http://www.lewisandclarkexpeds.com/ Make a note of it - there are many other companies there. They were more than price-competitive, and you can't beat the included "free" meal! Reservations are required. We went at the end of July, and made our reservations only ~2 days out because there were some heavy rains going through the area. (The non-refundable trip goes as scheduled, rain or shine, and we didn't want to go in the rain.)

...Kristi


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Years ago, we went to Yellowstone and decided to take the "scenic route" through the Sawtooth (?) mountains. We were pulling a pop up camper. Ended up that the road was under construction and they only had one lane winding up and down the passes. We had to take turns with a "leader car" and no shoulder or edge. I was not the one driving but I was hysterical by the time we got to Yellowstone (which took twice as long as planned).

I guess I'm just trying to say "make sure the roads are passable" for your TV and Outback and don't take any back roads!







I just think someone should benefit from my stupidity!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great trip Marc, but wow... two weeks is going to be tight! How many miles are you planning per day? If you can swing it, heading across I-40 to the , then North through Utah on I-15, would allow you to hit The Grand Canyon, Zion, Bryce and The Grand Tetons (all very '







' destinations in their own right). But that adds even more miles.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Sounds like a great trip Marc, but wow... two weeks is going to be tight! How many miles are you planning per day? If you can swing it, heading across I-40 to the , then North through Utah on I-15, would allow you to hit The Grand Canyon, Zion, Bryce and The Grand Tetons (all very '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds like a 3-weeker Doug!


----------

